# Is Rocky I more than just a classic movie???



## Drunken_Boxer (Jul 17, 2008)

Dunno about you guys, but I found Rocky a very realistically movie...
It just makes u think what life is really about...
Life can also be good when u sellin drugs (if u know how), or if youre not famous or rich, the most important thing is that u are feelin good and alive.

Rocky has changed my life and keeps me moving forward and my head up even if the situations are gettin worse and worse, I also train taekwondo, some things of kung fu and all that...

U know, rocky was poor, just a normal boxer who had nothin in his life, then he fought apollo creed and that made him well famous.

Thats what I like the most about Rocky, u can be everythin in your life when u just try harder and harder.

Do u guys agree with me that Rocky is not just a movie??


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 17, 2008)

Rocky is one of the best "underdog" movies out there to be sure. It didn't win Best Picture for nothing. But it's actually when you get right down to it, a love story. In fact the entire saga is a love story. Oh sure poor boy from Philly achieves his dreams but he couldn't have done it without the love and support from Adrian. Who in of by herself is a underdog that blossoms to her true self. Mousy, timid and didn't do anything to make herself attractive because her self-esteem wouldn't allow it. Living with an emotional abusive brother like Paulie didn't help either. 
But along comes this pugilist, a nobody (like her) that in the best Polynesian folk tale tradition sees Adrian as a 10 cow wife. Time and again Rocky lifts her up just by loving her and raising her self esteem and time and again he's willing to give up fighting just for her, but time and again she continues to believe in him and gives him the where-with-all to keep doing what he does best. 
The scene on the beach in Rocky 3 had Adrian shine and finally bust out whatever shell she had left remaining. Rocky then realized that he was right in chasing her and loving her and taking her for his own. 
It carries on through to Rocky Balboa where finally retired he still can't let her go after her death. 
It's a love story that shows, with love anyone can accomplish anything.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 17, 2008)

Drunken_Boxer said:


> It just makes u think what life is really about...
> Life can also be good when u sellin drugs (if u know how),


 

 Really?  I hope I read your post wrong and you don't think that selling drugs is a good lifestyle.
If I did, show me someone who is selling drugs, then show me that same person 20 years later. Are they living in a nice house with a retirement fund and a happy family, or are they in jail or just a strung-out crack addict on the side of the road?
Yes, I guess if someone sells crack and other drugs, they will have all they want materialistically right now, but is it a long term life style?


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (Jul 17, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Really?  I hope I read your post wrong and you don't think that selling drugs is a good lifestyle.
> If I did, show me someone who is selling drugs, then show me that same person 20 years later. Are they living in a nice house with a retirement fund and a happy family, or are they in jail or just a strung-out crack addict on the side of the road?
> Yes, I guess if someone sells crack and other drugs, they will have all they want materialistically right now, but is it a long term life style?



No I think that I wasnt clearly enouig hwhat Im tryin to say....
I know a friend who sells drugs and all that...I asked him "why are u doin that?Does it make u a better person or what?How can u live with that?"

He responsed wit "Why not?Whats so bad about not to sell drugs?I finished only the high school, I have a good life sellin drugs, my gf is a model (she was) and she owns her business, so we are good, bu tshe has a better job than I do, so whats so bad about that when I have a good life?"
Dude is 31 years old and he is doin this for 15 years...

Of course I would never do this...naa never, but if u dont have a choice or somethin, u gotta do somethin bout it, u know...I also would never sell drugs and all that, naaa


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 17, 2008)

If we're going to talk about Rocky, lets stay with it. If we're going to talk about the pros and cons of drug sales lets make another topic. 

Thank you


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 17, 2008)

Agreed, *Caver*.  In the words of a certain X-Wing pilot in Star Wars:

"Stay on target!".


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 17, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Agreed, *Caver*.  In the words of a certain X-Wing pilot in Star Wars:
> 
> "Stay on target!".


Didn't he get his *** splattered all over the Death Star's trench?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 17, 2008)

That may be true but it was Darth Vader and Krue, plus the strictures of circumstance, that did the dirty deed rather than the consequences of appropriate determination.

So, "Stay on target!" ... unless, that is, you want the Mod Team to fulfil the same function as Darth and his mates .


----------

